
The Problem With Uber: Taxi Drivers Speak Out - alexwoodcreates
http://www.thememo.com/2015/10/19/uber-black-cab-driver-accounts/
======
joncampbelldev
"The Memo cannot confirm the allegations"

Yes, god forbid anything like journalistic integrity or research should
prevent printing a bunch of unsourced, wishy washy statements and vague
anecdotes.

~~~
alexwoodcreates
Hi Jon,

I'm the editor of The Memo. Totally understand it's annoying. We wanted to
give the drivers an opportunity to explain what's making them angry and have
reached out to Uber for their comments.

Will update the story once we hear more.

~~~
throwaway049
Did you give Uber the opportunity to respond _before_ publishing your piece?

~~~
alexwoodcreates
We did, yes. And we've covered them all summer:

[http://www.thememo.com/tag/uber/](http://www.thememo.com/tag/uber/)

------
kennydude
> “There is no landline or other means of communication for drivers in trouble
> to contact base to get assistance.”

I don't know about Uber London, but Uber Newcastle-upon-Tyne has an office who
looks after their drivers and all of the ones I've talked to are quite happy.

I like using Uber because they have an app which actually works, don't do
stupid things I've had taxi companies do (sending taxis to wrong addresses on
purpose) but yes they need to pay tax and be better.

------
thoughtpalette
I know this article is targeting Black Cabs, but in the U.S, all my complaints
and compliments have been handled in great fashion by Uber.

“Customer complaints are not dealt with by Uber, their T&Cs state all
complaints must be taken up with the driver.”

